# Christmas 2009



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

When do they start holiday music? I kind of feel like Christmas 2008 was something of a black season. I am determined to go into some sort of holiday season induced diabetic shock this year.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

It's ususally about a month before like around Thanksgiving. If you have an I pod you can stream on AOL and they have a bunch of Christmas music now. I think I heart Radio also has xmas music. Max.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

If I recall correctly it started about mid-month last November, and I think the channel was called "Holly".


----------



## shabadoo25 (Jun 30, 2009)

barryb said:


> If I recall correctly it started about mid-month last November, and I think the channel was called "Holly".


Holly opens up first then they add more later towards December.


----------



## ahintz (Jan 14, 2007)

Current rumor making the rounds of the Sirius/XM boards is that Holly will start Nov. 16. I have no idea how accurate this is, but it sounds about right.

Given past practice, the other Christmas channels will start sometime between Nov. 23 - 27.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is last year's press release issued on Nov 18, 2008 (Holly was on XM 35).

SIRIUS XM Radio Announces 2008 Holiday Channel Lineup


----------

